# Ales Chan could be NBA Draft's big secret



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Seton Hill University (Pa.) might produce one of the more interesting stories in this year's NBA draft. The school is only about 15 percent male, but it started a men's basketball program last year under Tony Morocco, who landed Ales Chan, a 7-1 Czech center, who averaged 17.0 points and 10.4 rebounds for a team that went 18-8 in its first NAIA season.
> 
> Chan is a 270-pound senior whose athleticism and versatility were showcased in Morocco's wide-open offense. Morocco says Chan can shoot from the perimeter, has a terrific hook shot and is a good passer for a big man. He is fluent in five languages and scored a 720 on the math portion of his SATs. "He is a well-rounded kid," Morocco says. "Everything he does is very efficient. He works hard, and he is easy to coach. He is flying under the radar right now." That might not last long —the Suns and Bulls have shown interest in Chan. . .


http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2390186


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah he solid I got some tape on him I just don't know if he's draft worthy yet. Watch out now he's gonna be on some other draft sites now!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

NBAdraft.net and DraftCity are both good draft sites


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah when we put stuff up they put stuff up. When a player we have ranked higher than them play bad they talk trash. Plus they claim to have found the best center prospect ever in Ramos :grinning: 

Respect is a two way street I'm not gonna give if there is none given


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Yeah when we put stuff up they put stuff up. When a player we have ranked higher than them play bad they talk trash. Plus they claim to have found the best center prospect ever in Ramos :grinning:
> 
> Respect is a two way street I'm not gonna give if there is none given


I'm not affiliated with either site, but as a viewer of both that's just plain BS and bad tact on your part...

I think the biggest example has been the Ivan Chiriaev nonsense...

You guys at one time had this kid ranked in the top 5 of all players in the NBA Draft this year and Draftcity has always had him in their mock in the 30s...

You seemed to have a little invested in the kid, but I have no idea why you would put your reputation on the line for a kid who obviously isn't the talent you guys have tried to make him out to be.

Anyway you guys both do a great service, but I think it makes your site look bad when you come on here and bad mouth the other site without reason, and you seemed to do it just because someone mentioned their site which obviously means they are a viewer of their site.

Stick to informing people instead of creating hype and maybe you wouldn't be losing viewers to draftcity.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> I'm not affiliated with either site, but as a viewer of both that's just plain BS and bad tact on your part...
> 
> I think the biggest example has been the Ivan Chiriaev nonsense...
> 
> ...


Dude I scout I don't care if a kid gets drafted in the top 10 or not. I never did a scouting report on him never called him a future all-star. All that being said did the kid bomb absolutely!!! Will he be in the first now?? No not after what happend unless he has an amazing workout. Nor have I ever said as much as draftcity has said about this site. I get cut & paste stuff from things from others all the time about the cheap shots they take all the time. Creating hype yeah right your joking that not our site stick to talking to what you know. Now my next question is do you go on their board and tell them to stop talking about us??? I doubt it ! Next how did I create the hype on him?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

7'1" 270 lbs. and he is athletic. With the right coaches and some hard work he can become a rather servicable C in the C depleted NBA.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Matthew Maurer - with your inaccurate rankings and poor scouting of small market prospects and reliance on rumors and hearsay, I think the last thing you need to be doing is bashing other draft sites if you want to establish credibility and have others pay for your services. Spend more time perfecting your craft and less time worrying about the other guy. I enjoyed your website before I got to formulate an opinion on you based on your posts, and now I take everything you say with a large grain of salt. Ivan has been a big name since last season and it took until now for you guys to take him out of the lottery. Anyone with any basketball sense could've told you that he's a wasted draft pick. Thats not the first time you've been way off base on a player either. Thats just my two cents. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> Matthew Maurer - with your inaccurate rankings and poor scouting of small market prospects and reliance on rumors and hearsay, I think the last thing you need to be doing is bashing other draft sites if you want to establish credibility and have others pay for your services. Spend more time perfecting your craft and less time worrying about the other guy. I enjoyed your website before I got to formulate an opinion on you based on your posts, and now I take everything you say with a large grain of salt. Ivan has been a big name since last season and it took until now for you guys to take him out of the lottery. Anyone with any basketball sense could've told you that he's a wasted draft pick. Thats not the first time you've been way off base on a player either. Thats just my two cents. Keep up the hard work.


Wow talk **** then try and give me one to grow on I love it. Looks like i"ll now being taken everything you say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

for an authority figure, you arent conducting yourself very professionally. NBAdraft.net is cool, but it is really meaningless until the draft comes a little closer. Ranking the players so early is just setting yourself up for criticism, as we know everyone is a complainer/


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow talk **** then try and give me one to grow on I love it. Looks like i"ll now being taken everything you say with a grain of salt.


No offense but you are better than this...leave it alone...never post about their site...you guys are the industry leader at the moment


In other words...*DO YOU!!!* Stop worrying about the other man.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Matt, 

You are acting like you have been coaching this kid for the past 10 years, when in fact, you've never written a word about him. For all we know you just heard about him through this article, just like everyone else. What makes you think you are the only one that is allowed to write about him? You acted the same way with Sebastio, even though you never gave credit to the Denver Post for the scoop since you most definitely were not the first to "discover" him (kind of like the other big draftnet discovery right? )

Just go out and copyright their names and then they'll be all yours. Just like the rights to post a 2005 mock draft ()

I wonder if Aran Smith knows you are representing the site he works so hard on the way you do? Going to other boards, making up fake screen names to trash prospects that you were late on? Does he approve of that?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Deleted


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> No offense but you are better than this...leave it alone...never post about their site...you guys are the industry leader at the moment
> 
> 
> In other words...DO YOU!!! Stop worrying about the other man.


Your right dude but the level of disrespect has reached so high they are now personal enemies.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Matthew Maurer - Way to conduct yourself in a professional business-like manner. You need work on being able to handle criticism. It's part of existing in a competitive market. I don't know how much of your opinion is relied upon by the NBA itself (and with their track record for drafting, these two entities might correlate quite well), but consider myself one amateur basketball fan who cannot fathom a need to give up a single cent of my money to purchase information from someone like yourself, especially after seeing your amateur level of scouting and your childish conduct towards the competition. Word of mouth is extremely subjective and I think my own opinion of players I know is worth more than your self-contradicting meandering muses that you call scouting reports. I used to depend on your site when it was free to learn about guys outside of the north american high school and college system, but after seeing the results of your wannabe inside scoop Ivan worshipping, I'm not even going to rely on you for that anymore either. It seems that you just read other peoples articles and listen to hype in order to form your rankings and mock draft projections. I believe that the representation of your site on here should be conducted with someone who posesses a more businesslike and professional manner towards the general public and competitors in your market. Go ahead and take whatever I say with a grain of salt, I really don't care, because I have nothing more to say to you anyways.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> Look ****er let me tell you something we have had him on our international page for 3 ****ing years!!!! You guys really think your hot **** don't you??? Man whatever **** off dude!!! I really don't have to explain **** to you. You guys have taken alot of **** off our site and then claimed it was yours. Ramos was pure luck that you guys landed on it happens. Just who the hell were we late on son you guys were late on everyone !!!! Were we late on Ramos hell yeah I can give you names of the people I talked to before his season even started dumbass. They can prove I knew about him. Pm and I'll give you my number so we talk about this over the phone cause I'm sick and tired of you guys over there talking ****.


Jeez this is after you edited it?  

How many swears were in there before? C'mon Matt, calm down, stop spouting and let's have a civil conversation. You are making Aran's site look horrible dude, can't you see that? 

Listen, so far in this thread I've been a bit self-righteous, but now (and in the past) I have given specific examples as to why I have problems with your site and that's why Draftcity was founded. All of our content is 100% original (in fact, I'm sure you've noticed that we actually already have more scouting reports, in addition to more in depth ones, for this draft than you do) and you claiming anything else just continues to make you look jealous/childish so you should quit while you are "still ahead". 

I wasn't spouting rhetoric at you, I wasn't cussing you out, I didn't make up a fake screen name like you just did on RealGM. I'm simply telling you that you've done a LOT of things that are extremely questionable. And what's your reponse? "Don't question us" or "thats a sign of disrespect". No Matt, THIS is a sign of disrespect. I've finally given up trying to talk to you like a legitimate spokesperson, especially if you're not interested in discussing the issues like a human being. So please send someone that can and will because this is getting old already. 

PS: I think it would have been better if you said that you didn't know about Ramos instead of saying that you knew about him and in your infinite scouting wisdom decided he wasn't (and still isn't) a worthy prospect.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well, how classy Matthew.

I go to draft sites for information, not to read some wannabe scout, who because he has "scouted" players think his site is superior.

Frankly, I don't give two craps about your so called "scouting" abilities.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow talk **** then try and give me one to grow on I love it. Looks like i"ll now being taken everything you say with a grain of salt.




You are the one responsible for NBAdraft.net? 


If I would have knew you acted like this, I never would have came to the site in the first place. 


Bye NBADraft.net. It was a good run, but I can't read the scouting reports with credibility knowing you are writing them. I wouldn't be surprised if I was the only one who won't visit your site after your childish bickering.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

To quote Diddy: 

"It's getting hot in here" :boxing:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. This was one of those behind the curtain, wizard of oz moments.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> To quote Diddy:
> 
> "It's getting hot in here" :boxing:


lolol hilarious...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Guys, cut out the attacks and the bickering. If you absolutley have to argue like this, take it to PM and off the the public forums.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

All of you suck, I rule.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I tried to think of something funny to say, but I couldn't.

Instead I'll just laugh.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Whatever Cheez questioning us is the last thing you have been doing !!! I really hope I see you in Chicago!! As for KokoTheMonkey dude I don't even know who the hell you are. I have never even seen you on here instead of trying to back up your boy Owntheblocks. Maybe you should keep your mouth shut. I wasn't even talking to you man nor do a care to!!! OwnTheBlocks criticism is one thing talking **** is another. Plus anyone can see you have a grudge all because we charge now!!! Funny you talk a lot for not doing anything in any field of basketball!! JuniorNoboa I wasn't saying that other draft sites aren't good that wasn't what I was saying you mis understood my point.

NO MASKED CURSING.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Good point.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I have just lost all my respect for one of the people I thought I respected the most. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Sorry you feel that way but hey I'm not gonna allow people to take bites out of me without biting back. But after losing my best friend of 18 years to cancer and hearing all the smack that has been going on. Forgive me if I am a little defensive.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I guess we all make mistakes.  I just hate it when something turns into a Coke/Pepsi argument.  

You guys are the two best draft sites on the net, sometimes it's just sad to see this stuff.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Dude I don't like any of this more than the next person but the past couple days have reached the boiling point.... Sure I was wrong with some of the things I said but truth be told what I said is far off from how I feel right now... On every turn they have tried to slap us and on every turn for the most part we have ignored them. For people on this site to think that we intentionally look or have some kind of invested intrest from one prospect to the next is a slap in the face. We even said in our draft buzz that the all-star game was gonna be his judgement day!! We don't have any favorites .... Sorry to say but they don't like us and we darn sure don't like them..


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> As for KokoTheMonkey dude I don't even know who the hell you are. I have never even seen you on here instead of trying to back up your boy Owntheblocks. OwnTheBlocks criticism is one thing talking $hit is another. Plus anyone can see you have a grudge all because we charge now!!! Funny you talk a lot for not doing anything in any field of basketball!!


#1 - I don't know Koko at all, he is far from my boy

#2 - If you consider this talking **** then wow maybe you should stay behind the scenes and let someone else represent your site publicly because you are letting emotions stand in the way of valid discussion of your "product".

#3 - I carry no grudges at all, I could really care less about your site, like I said earlier I never thought your site was that great to begin with, even when it was free, it was nothing more than learning names of foreigners entering the draft. I just think that anyone that pays for it is crazy because your product is fabricated and inderior. 

#4 - Unlike yourself, I actually play elite levels of basketball. What are your qualifications other than posting your opinions of players on a website? Opinions are like elbows, everyone has one. I'd like this chance to announce the establishment of my site nbadraft.ca. 100% truth, zero hype and bandwagon jumping.  I don't think i can distinguish between you and the aau leeches i used to deal with. someone who never made it and has to latch on to basketball in any way possible. 

This is my last posting on the subject, i apologize to the moderators and i will no longer post in this thread.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Deleted


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 2. Whatever man your just some whack *** kid with no friends. Man get your mind right then hollar back at me!
> 4. Oh I'm sure you play elite levels of basketball  maybe on the superstar level of NBA live but that's about it!!! AAU leaches plz dude say what you want but does anyone's opinion really matter in the end when the NBA teams pick nope. As far as someone that never made it I never thought I was an NBAer God never layed it in my heart. It paid for my room and board so I don't think I lost out at all. Trust me I play you any day and will bust you sorry ***!!! :yes:


Professionalism at its best. No wonder the NBA sucks so bad when it has people like you as its employees. You are completely right, I am a "whack kid with no friends who needs to get his mind right and hollar back at you." Ok there middle age white man trying to be cool  . I averaged 32 and 16 in high school, was ranked the #2 big man at Nike All-Canada camp, ranked in the top 20 of all canadian aged high school players, was named MVP of the national championship finals, and I'm about to go play for the New Zealand national team. Unfortunately I blew out my knee, caught a staph infection, had 4 surgeries, and spent 3 months in the hospital. I went D1 and came off the bench behind a 4th year and a 5th year big men, but was still labelled as the future of the program, before I had to move back home to attend to a family tragedy. I'm regaining my pre-injury form now, and I suggest you come find me and put your money where your mouth is. You're a bigger joke than Ivan.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Sorry boys but as an outsider looking in....you're both acting like a couple of idiots. You guys need to suck it up and stop whining. 

Maurer - You gotta realize that them talkin about your site is just part of the business...and you aren't doing yourself or your site any good acting like you are


Blocks - Just because you play basketball at an elite level doesn't necessarily mean you know anything at all about scouting talent. I'm not saying you dont know what you're doing...but the fact that you play has nothing to do with it. And there are some people (like myself) who would actually prefer to make a living scouting for or managing a team than playing for one. Some of us just have a love for the business side of the game...doesn't make our basketball IQ any less adequate than yours (quite possibly the opposite) just because we are less talented.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

To Quote Michael Buffer: 


"Let's get ready to rumble" :argue: :boxing:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> I averaged 32 and 16 in high school, was ranked the #2 big man at Nike All-Canada camp, ranked in the top 20 of all canadian aged high school players, was named MVP of the national championship finals, and I'm about to go play for the New Zealand national team. Unfortunately I blew out my knee, caught a staph infection, had 4 surgeries, and spent 3 months in the hospital. I went D1 and came off the bench behind a 4th year and a 5th year big men, but was still labelled as the future of the program, before I had to move back home to attend to a family tragedy. I'm regaining my pre-injury form now, and I suggest you come find me and put your money where your mouth is.


Alrighty then moving on.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This post has pretty much disgusted me. I'll be looking elsewhere for my draft information now, there is no reason for an adult to act like this and I used to favor draft net.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Not to be another opinon in a sea of them but seriously, this is extremly childish. Matthew has high emotions for what he does and has done, obviously. However there comes a point when you gotta suck it up,take the critcism and let your work do all the talking. I think it has come to that. Matthew, you should know you do some pretty decent work considering what is out there so live with that and move on. Draftcity has done some good work, no doubt but they got along ways before they reach draft.net perportions as a site.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Draftcity has done some good work, no doubt but they got along ways before they reach draft.net perportions as a site.


Really?

In that case, let me email draftcity and tell them to start overhyping scrubs, bashing their viewers on message boards, and going on competitor's sites to bash prospects under anonymous names.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

NbaDraft.net was a great page until they got greedy and started charging for their scouting reports. Don't know if they were trying to take advantage of 14 year old kids with credit cards or what with that, but it just seemed greedy and overly ambitious. Also, it should be kept in mind that NbaDraft was the first real big draft site on the web so it benefits from having no real comparisons and being the originator having everything compared to it. In the end, there are better sites out there now.

OwnThe Blocks makes a solid point though I don't agree with how he did it. While there are people who have made excellent scouts with little or no playing experience, they are more of the exception then the rule. The internet, a car and a few tickets to AAU games doesn't make you a scout. Pretending to be the first to "discover" a player, doesn't make you a scout. Likely misguided in how he made his point (I've known a lot of guys who played high level ball who were completely retarded and wouldn't have known their own weaknesses, forget about finding others') I agree with his thesis. There are a lot of "arm-chair" jocks on the internet rehashing something Chad Ford or Andy Katz has said, modifying it slightly and claiming it to be "genius".

As for Matt Mauer, I think it's hilarious how with a handful of posts you can destroy your credibility. I'm sorry your friend died. Cancer is awful. It really is. But at no point does that give you carte blanche to go around tauinting others, masking your swears, generally acting like a spoiled 12 year old. The fact that this thread hasn't been closed yet shows that at one point you had the respect of the moderators etc., but you really seemed to have destroyed that now. Again, sorry that your friend died, but at least take responsibility for some of the things you have said in this post. Though, I still can't believe that this thread is still open. If another poster had personally attacked other posters, as I have seen before, they would have had their posts removed, or the thread closed etc. Seems like a bit of a double standard.

As for what this thread was about, Ales Chan isn't the big secret. He sounds like a pretty big bust to me. I mean, lets think about this. How many of the "big secrets" have actually panned out? Zero? Less? The closest I can come to secrets are Kedrick Brown and Qyntel Woods. Can someone do better?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> I guess we all make mistakes.  I just hate it when something turns into a Coke/Pepsi argument.
> 
> You guys are the two best draft sites on the net, sometimes it's just sad to see this stuff.


Lindsay Lohan fan club?

Wow.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

I started out with legitimate criticism of nbadraft.net and Mr. Maurer took it personally and blew up on me and i reacted when I shouldn't have. I should've just walked away. I apologize to the forum for having to read this crap. I personally can't believe that this hasn't been deleted or closed and Mr. Maurer is allowed to make personal attacks on other posters just because he is a "professional." Like someone said, this thread is one huge double standard. And as a side note just to clarify, I agree that just because you're a player doesn't mean you can scout, and I only made that post to clarify to Mr. Maurer that I wasn't just some "nba live superstar", I actually would gladly play him 1 on 1 and take everything he has ever earned because I am a legitimate talent. I am not trying to make any claim that I know scouting better than someone else just because I've played with and against current high D1 and NBA players and held my own. My apologizes to this board, and I am disgusted if there is no action taken against Mr. Maurer for his actions and if this thread is not deleted or closed.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I would like to take this time to apologize for any of my comments or actions. Springsteen your right maybe I should have just let it roll off my shoulder. To owntheblocks I am truely sorry for any disrespect or ignorance on my part. It's been a rough couple of days and I shouldn't have come on here until my head was clear. To all the poster and moderators of basketboards sorry for any of my terriable behavior...


----------



## Will (Jun 24, 2003)

OwntheBlocks, what DI school do you play for? I will watch out for you in the future.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> I started out with legitimate criticism of nbadraft.net and Mr. Maurer took it personally and blew up on me and i reacted when I shouldn't have. I should've just walked away. I apologize to the forum for having to read this crap. I personally can't believe that this hasn't been deleted or closed and Mr. Maurer is allowed to make personal attacks on other posters just because he is a "professional." Like someone said, this thread is one huge double standard. And as a side note just to clarify, I agree that just because you're a player doesn't mean you can scout, and I only made that post to clarify to Mr. Maurer that I wasn't just some "nba live superstar", I actually would gladly play him 1 on 1 and take everything he has ever earned because I am a legitimate talent. I am not trying to make any claim that I know scouting better than someone else just because I've played with and against current high D1 and NBA players and held my own. My apologizes to this board, and I am disgusted if there is no action taken against Mr. Maurer for his actions and if this thread is not deleted or closed.


I acutally found it kinda entertaining to read you two argue back and worth. So no need to apologize


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey OwnTheBLocks, I know you probably don't want to give your name but what school do or did you play for in D1? Is it Cornell? PM me if you want, I might have seen you play. Keep representing Canadian amateur basketball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> Hey OwnTheBLocks, I know you probably don't want to give your name but what school do or did you play for in D1? Is it Cornell? PM me if you want, I might have seen you play. Keep representing Canadian amateur basketball.


I think he attends High Point University in North Carolina. Although I am not sure.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

HFK is correct. BBD you are thinking of Chris Vandenburg, a good friend of mine. He also had a knee injury (torn patella tendon) and got a staph infection but unfortunately was not able to make the same recovery I did and has not played in over 2 years. Its sad because he was such an incredible athlete for a 6'10 guy and 3 games into his career already had the Cornell single game blocked shots record.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> HFK is correct. BBD you are thinking of Chris Vandenburg, a good friend of mine. He also had a knee injury (torn patella tendon) and got a staph infection but unfortunately was not able to make the same recovery I did and has not played in over 2 years. Its sad because he was such an incredible athlete for a 6'10 guy and 3 games into his career already had the Cornell single game blocked shots record.


Ah yes...I thought that might have been you. Very unfortunate injury for Chris indeed. He had great talent and could have developed into one of the best big men Canada has ever produced. So as Hong Kong Fooey has mentioned...you go to High Point University...I should have known from your avatar. Do you stilll play for High Point or where are you playing now? CIS? Anyways, good luck on your basketball future and if you do play for High Point hopefully your team does better next season especially after the great turn around last season.


----------

